# Amplificador de RF FM no funciona (el transistor que usé no es el original)



## tiago (Nov 19, 2009)

Hola, he montado este amplificador de 88 - 108:
http://www.blogcatalog.com/search.f...r+2sc2782&id=20030176908d8518aa8f24c90d844350

Son 80 W de salida. Como no tenia un transistor 2sc1946 para la primera etapa, le he puesto un 2sc2539 que andaba por casa, lo demas,tal y cual explica el articulo.
Bien,despues de conectarlo todo y poner 1 W de entrada veo que no funciona en absoluto. El transistor de la primera etapa no esta entregando potencia, y su estado es bueno,compruebo que efectivamente recibe excitación por la base.
Mi pregunta, el circuito esta calculado para que monte un 2sc1946, y no funcione con el que yo le he puesto?

Otra,si quito éste transistor y la alimentacion de colector del mismo, y pongo 15 watios a donde debe ir la salida de la primera etapa, ¿Lograre hacer funcionar la etapa final?

Saludos.


----------



## diego_z (Nov 20, 2009)

hola e armado un tx con un 2539 y la diferencia con el que expones es que tiene una bobina entre el colector y c8 , c4 deberia ser variable , te comento que es bastante engorroso hacerle entregar potencia , pero una vez andando le e logrado sacar hasta 24 w


----------



## tiago (Nov 27, 2009)

Bueno... no consigo hacer que me funcione nada...en la vida me ha pasado esto.

He montado este otro: http://www.amatortv.com/100wfmpower.htm

La pagina esta en turco,pero el esquema se puede interpretar.

El caso es que cuando comienzo a ajustar trimmers y llego a 10 watios, el consumo se me pone en 5 amperes y empieza a zumbar el transistor,lo tengo que apagar porque se calienta mucho
Os pongo una foto tambien de como ha quedado.Los condensadores de salida los he quitado para la foto creo que forman el pasa bajos junto a las bobinas,lo he probado tambien omitiendo el pasa bajos por si acaso, pero es lo mismo.

No se si alguien podra darme una pista con esta información.
En todo caso... Alguien que lea esto y haya montado un amplificador con 2sc2782 *y le conste que funcione*, me podria pasar el esquema? Ya tengo ese transistor y el 2sc1946 y no me gasto dinero en otros porque los he visto funcionar y van muy bien.
La verdad es que todos los esquemas que he montado hasta ahora ofrecen datos confusos en algun punto de la informacion que adjuntan.
Saludos.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 1, 2009)

Lo que pasa esque el 2SC2539 entrega sólo 14 watts de potencia.

Funciona igual que el otro, pero con menor wataje.

Checa este link: www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/MitsubishiElectricCorporation/mXsruwu.pdf

Sesupone que debe quedar como este: (checar adjunto)

Click..


----------



## tiago (Dic 2, 2009)

Correcto, he comprado un transistor como el que debe montar y seguia sin funcionar,decidí hacer de nuevo el circuito impreso y volverlo a montar de cero.
Con unos pequeños ajustes de los trimmer ha funcionado a la primer y está entregando
100 Watt con 1'3 Watt de excitación.
Me surge la siguiente pega:
El trimmer de salida que hay en el colector del transistor de potecia 2sc2782 y que está en paralelo con la masa (c14) se me pone ardiendo y llega a derretir el estaño por la parte soldada al colector cuando lleva un rato.Esto ocurre aunque le baje la potencia a 80 Wat
Puede ser un problema de ajuste? En el primer post está el link para que veais el esquema.
Adjunto una foto de como ha quedado por si es de utilidad.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

tiago dijo:


> .........El trimmer de salida que hay en el colector del transistor de potecia 2sc2782 y que está en paralelo con la masa (c14) se me pone ardiendo y llega a derretir el estaño por la parte soldada al colector cuando lleva un rato.Esto ocurre aunque le baje la potencia a 80 Wat
> Puede ser un problema de ajuste? En el primer post está el link para que veais el esquema.....


1) Me alegro que te funcionara.
2) Me alegro lo bonito que te ha quedado.
3) En efecto, podría ser un problema de ajuste, intenta abrir el trimmer (C14) a ver si sigue calentando, me imagino que verificaste que no este en corto.
4) C14 30/200pF me parece un poco grande (Opinión subjetiva, sin calculo), ¿ Es correcto el valor  ?


----------



## tiago (Dic 2, 2009)

C14 de 30-200 pf parece que es el valor que el creador del lineal ha calculado, si lo abro, la potencia va cayendo y antes de cerrarse del todo alcanza el pico maximo de salida, éste condensador, en mi caso lo he puesto de 20 - 180 pf que es el valor mas parecido que he encontrado.
C15 que es el trimmer que está en serie con la salida es en el esquema de un valor de 10 - 80 pf, el que yo le he puesto es de 10 - 50. Este condensador ajusta cerrandolo a tope,incluso apretandolo, creo que queda algo corto, he pensado sodarle en paralelo un condensador de mica plata de 15 pf para que sume su capacidad y obtener con el trimmer cerrado 65 pf (me imagino que el truco sirve, ya que el trimmer ajusta al cierre y no a la maxima apertura)
Estos valores que os doy es siempre buscando la maxima potencia con el minimo consumo, que para los 100W que esta dando es de 12,2 Amperes.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

Revisaste que al cerrarlo totalmente no se cortocircuite, a veces la mica se pica y hace eso.
El tornillo que cierra el trimmer ¿ De que material es ?
Otra cosa, por efecto de L3 sobre el trimer debe aparecer una tensión "Importante", revisa que no tengas "Fugas" por donde se articula el trimmer.


----------



## tiago (Dic 2, 2009)

El tornillo de ajuste es metalico,asi como la tuerca sobre la que rosca,son de la marca "arco", porcelana,mica y acero.
No creo que tenga fugas, veria pequeñas descargas con la luz apagada.
Ya me ocurrio algo similar con otro amplificador y es que la bobina de colector,se desoldaba y se caía. Era cuestion de un ajuste minucioso de los trimers, que al final conseguí. Creo que es simplemente que el trimer que esta en serie debe llegar a los 80 picos y no quedarse en 50, de todos modos que opinas de la solución del condensador?
luego desoldaré el trimer y lo revisaré. Este aparto se va a tirar un mes largo sin parar y no quiero que falle, va a estar solo en una caseta con una revision de una vez a la semana.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

tiago dijo:


> .....Creo que es simplemente que el trimer que esta en serie debe llegar a los 80 picos y no quedarse en 50, de todos modos que opinas de la solución del condensador?.......


Es correcto, pero NO me gusta el capacitor Mica-Plata en esa ubicación, busca mejor un cerámico de 250V o mas de aislación.


----------



## tiago (Dic 2, 2009)

Je,je,  esto parece un chat... bueno mientras nos dirijamos hacia una solucion.
El de mica plata es de 500 Voltios ¿no crees que pueda servir?
Otra cosa, he visto un circuito sumador que en otro hilo ha publicado "gustiarte".
Me serviria para poner dos amplificadores como este sumando las salidas?
 O son especificos para segun que transistor...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2009)

tiago dijo:


> El de mica plata es de 500 Voltios ¿no crees que pueda servir?


Si es de 500V esta bien


> Otra cosa, he visto un circuito sumador que en otro hilo ha publicado "gustiarte".
> Me serviria para poner dos amplificadores como este sumando las salidas?
> O son especificos para segun que transistor...


Si y funciona bien, y también es otra cosa más para sintonizar.


----------



## tiago (Dic 2, 2009)

Ya, me imagino que despues de ponerlo, habra que reajustarlo todo para que resuene correctamente ¿Te refieres a eso?
Al final siempre termino saliendo del problema, por las ideas que me dais y por que hasta que no funciona ok no paro.
Asi que algo mas para sintonizarno es ningun problema.
Por cierto, las resistencias de 100 ohm que aparecen en el sumador, ¿De que potencia deben de ser para sumar dos de 100Wat?
Gracias.

Bueno, volviendo al trimmer que se calienta. Es cierto que conectandole un condensador de 22 pf en paralelo,reduce algo la temperatura, pero el descenso de temperatura mas significativo ha sido poniendo dos trimmer y haciendo que entre ellos
totalizen la capacidad necesaria.
Creo que la solucion es poner un solo trimmer de mas capacidad de la que tiene, para que alcance el valor adecuado sin llegar a estar practicamente apretados a tope que es como estan ahora, puede que al estar las placas tan proximas se produzca esa temperatura, con uno de mas valor, obtendre la capacidad a 3/4 de la distancia actual y apuesto a que eso reducirá la temperatura significativamente.

¿Que opinion os merece?
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 4, 2009)

mmm respecto al 'sumador' que publicó gustyarte... hace rato lo vi y me surgió la misma duda con las resistencias... de que potencia deberían ser? que tan necesarias son? no es exactamente lo mismo que se hace para las antenas?


----------



## GustyArte (Dic 5, 2009)

La resistencia balancea las impedancias.. para que tengan una referencia, una resistencia de 250 watts soporta dos amplificadores de 500 watts cada uno, o sea, una suma de 1000 watts en total.

Para tu caso con una resistencia de 100 watts tenes amplio margen


----------



## tiago (Dic 5, 2009)

Gracias por la respuesta, creo que montaré otro amplificador, luego el sumador, y cuando lo tenga todo encima de la mesa me meteré de lleno con ello, de momento no tengo dinero para el proyecto....esperaré a principios de año.
Otra cuestion es el medididor de directas y reflejadas que incorpora el circuito, no se como utilizarlo, yo tengo un medidor en el cual en modo de onda directa lo ajusto a fondo escala y luego conmuto a reflejadas para ver la lectura de éstas.
En este amplificador hay un circuito con salida de directas y otro con salida de reflejadas. Seriais tan amables de explicarme como me manejo con estas dos salidas para obtener una lectura de las reflejadas ... Toy muy pez ... je,je

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2009)

El transistor 2SC2782 de casualidad sirve para reproducir audio en un amplificador normal AB???

Disculpen si mi pregunta es un poco absurda.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 6, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> El transistor 2SC2782 de casualidad sirve para reproducir audio en un amplificador normal AB???........



Mira el datasjeet del *2SC2782* y juzga tu mismo.

También puedes emplear un lingote de oro como pisapapeles.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 6, 2009)

mmm Interesante el voltaje de ruptura Colector-Emisor. Pense que serviría.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 11, 2009)

Es mucho mas facil implementar un amplificador de 80 vatios con un solo mosfet, sugiero el MRF173, que se excita con unos 2 vatios en la entrada.


----------



## tiago (Dic 12, 2009)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Es mucho mas facil implementar un amplificador de 80 vatios con un solo mosfet, sugiero el MRF173, que se excita con unos 2 vatios en la entrada.


  Lo sé, pero puedo disponer de alimentacines de 13'8 Voltios con mas facilidad que alimentaciones de 28 Voltios como ocurre con los mosfet.
Esa es la razon, en mi caso.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 12, 2009)

Ya veo... es decir, leo. Cuando se trabaja con voltajes bajos, lo normal es que las impedancias de salida de los transistores sean muy bajas, y segun leì, hay un trimmer en el circuito de salida que calienta mucho, verdad? eso no siempre corresponde a daños en el dielectrico de mica, lo que pasa es que a travez del condensador circulan corrientes de RF muy elevadas, del orden de amperios debido precisamente a esa baja impedancia, ahora tambien lei de algunas soluciones que me parecieron validas, pero lo mas normal es asociar condensadores fijos con variables, los condensdores fijos se deben formar colocando varios de la misma capacidad en paralelo, es decir para que esa corriente intensa de RF se reparta y circule proporcionalmente por cada elemento sin producir calor en exceso, el trimmer se emplea para el ajuste de sintonia y trabajara sin el peligro. A modo de ejemplo, supongamos que la capacitancia total es de 180pF, entonces podemos colocar 3 unidades de 47pF fijas a unos 100 voltios y un trimmer del mismo valor.


----------



## tiago (Dic 12, 2009)

Te agradezco la observación, es algo que ya he deducido y he puesto en practica con resultados satisfactorios, lo de la impedancia no lo sabia. Una cosa mas que me echo a la saca.
Asociando fuentes atx con las salidas de 5 Volt que son las mas poderosas obtengo 15 Volts que funcionan con menor caida y mas rendimiento que asociando las de 12 volt,que si bien la caida de tension no llega a ser preocupante, si es mas acentuada con consumos respetables,disipando bien los diodos de salida y con un sistema de aire forzado se obtienen resultados muuuuuy buenos.
Inyectan algo de ruido,entre 350 y 400 Hz, pero en cuanto tenga tiempo me voy a poner con un filtro del tipo de los altavoces de audio, que me imagino que llevaré a buen puerto.
He montado una fuente enseriando dos salidas atx de 12 volt para obtener 24 y va muy bien... cada fuente es de 16 Amperes, yo procuro no superar los 10 por si acaso, con 4 lamparas dicroicas de 50 W a la vez(16 A) la caida es de 1'4 Volt. Pero me queda el ruidito de marras. Os dejo una foto de como quedó la fuente.Con el ventilador arriba de la caja.
He dejado un borne de (+) 12 Volt en el punto donde uno las dos fuentes para así disponer tambien de una salida de 12 Volt y 10 Ampers.El amperimetro esta conectado en el polo(-) para que funcione sea cual sea la alimentacion que utilice,ya que es común a los dos voltajes.
El conmutador A-B pone las fuentes en serie o en paralelo a traves de un relé de potencia, creo que es una idea útil para la experimentación

Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Dic 12, 2009)

Lo de la fuente es un muy buen punto, pero lo del ruido se puede solucionar con cierta facilidad empleando un filtro "pi" el unico inconveniente serà calcular el valor de la bobina y hacerla ya que a 16 amperios el alambre resulta bastante grueso, ademas sera mejor usar nucleos de ferrita por su mejor permeabilidad magnetica, y en tu caso, deberas construir dos filtros para cada salida. La fuente luce muy chevere, se te felicita.


----------



## estebanratto (Jun 18, 2010)

y no les gusta una 4cx400 a? que con 3watt tira 650 w? a demas cuando viene una tormenta le dejas la antena puesta y no pasa nada, mas facil... creo yo con tubo ceramicos


----------



## tiago (Jun 19, 2010)

Esque lo de los 1800 Voltios, con esa intensidad,cualquier dia encuentro pegado a la lampara a algun miembro de mi familia.

Tengo ésta, no te creas. Son 700 W, pero no estoy seguro si 4.500 Voltios a 400 mA de consumo, es algo recomendable en un domicilio....  je,je.

Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 19, 2010)

Lo de usar válvulas es interesante... el único problema es hallar material para alta tensión, sobre todo capacitores, ademas del peligro real que implica usar voltajes de ánodo de algunos miles de voltios, yo creo que lo mejor es seguir la senda de los transistores, maxime cuando es un equipo que se va a trabajar en casa... digo, no?, pero por si alguien ya tiene experiencia con válvulas, creo que le puede servir el material que envío en PDF. Como comentario final, puedo decir que los circuitos para válvulas son básicamente sencillos, pero los voltajes que utilizan deben llevar una secuencia para evitar la destrucción de la válvula, lo que complica la fuente de alimentación, de todos modos échenle una leída al material, a ver que les parece.

Saludos.


----------



## estebanratto (Jun 20, 2010)

el material de alta tension las valvulas y hasta el leneal armado lo conseguis en lanus, en lo de aguirre yo cualquier otro que tenga resagos militares, despues es facil, ojo, hay que probar todo en frio antes de darle power, haces todo el circuito de grilla le mandas una r de la carga que te hace falta, por ejemplo 3k en la grilla de una 4cx250 empesas a jugar con la bobina y el condensador hasta que tengas un roe aceptable y la tension de exitacion, digamos unos 60 volt para clase b con el circuito de placa haces lo mismo, pones todo y una r que sea igual a la rp que hace falta, por ej 1000v 200 ma = 1000/.2 = 5000 ohm metes la valvula con esa r en la placa y maza mandas rf del exitador por la salida del lineal y empesas a jugar con las bobinas hasta que tengas un roe aceptable y la potencia que marca el watimetro aparesca sobre la resistencia famosa usar la ley de ohm para ver cuantos volt tiene que haber en la resistencia, por ultimo sacas la r y de placa, la de grilla no y le mandas tension y anda... no hace falta usar todo el voltaje, digamos que con 750v salen 100w facil con 2 de entrada, pero uno siempre es goloso no?

ese pdf de 350w es grilla a masa es facil y anda de una, nohay que neutralizar nada pero le tenes que pegar con mas watt en la entrada esta lindo y el otro de 1.5kw tambien grilla a maza, para 108 mhz solo hay que alargar las cavidades un poco y joder con una resistencia como dije mas arriba pa que quede sintonizado acuerdense que todos los transmisores de potencia respetable usan valvulas, y enormes sino busquen esta pa chusmear 4cx20000 50.000 watt de potencia con una valvulita sola a 3/4 de maquina!!!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 20, 2010)

Las válvulas son interesantes, de hecho se puede conseguir material nuevo, pero por lo menos en mi país es costoso. Decía antes que la construcción de amplificadores a válvulas es relativamente fácil, pero así sean solo 750 voltios... un descuido puede poner los pelos de punta jejeje. Si alguien quiere tener mas información sobre válvulas, tal vez pueda solicitar el libro "Care and feeding of power grid tubes", publicado por EIMAC, hace un par de años lo pedí a traves de www.rell.com y me lo enviaron sin costo. finalmente me gustaría ver fotografías de un amplificador a válvulas hecho en casa.


----------



## estebanratto (Jun 20, 2010)

bueno, tengo las fotos pero no se como subirlas, es de un ampli con cx250b para fm exitado por un 2n3553 que tira 4watt, el lienalcito con el transistor es una idiotes, y el mousntro voy recien por el circuito de grilla de la valvula, expliquen como se hace para subir las fotos porfabor!!!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 21, 2010)

Toma la opción "Ir a Avanzado" y desplegara un menú en el que aparece un botón llamado gestionar archivos adjuntos, pica allí tendrás otro menú para buscar y subir casi cualquier archivo, siempre que no se pasen de tamaño, ahora las fotos puedes convertirlas en Winrar y luego enviarlas (es que yo hago así, no se si sea lo correcto...) Ensaya un poco a ver como va. Ya me estoy animando a armar un super ampli con "tuberia" jejeje!


----------



## estebanratto (Jun 24, 2010)

a ver si sale, ahi van varias fotos, una es de el 2n3553 tirando 4 watt, cosa que hasta que no la vi no lo crei... la otra es del emisor de fm ( la placa mas grande, esa sale con 1w) tiene un 2n4427 final clase c y otros dos antes en clase a,  el cuadrado de chapa con el tester es el circuito de grilla de una 4cx250b, con el zocalo eimac,(ojo otro no anda!!!) y lo que marca el tester es la tension sobre las 4 r en paralelo como carga de grilla, que es de 29 volt y algo, mas que suficiente como pa sacarle 200 watt a la valvula esa con 1000v en placa en clase b y las otras valvulitas prendidas son de un amplificador de audio de 250watt rms( de verdad) son 2 6dq6b en push pull con 650 volt en placa que suena como sinatra cantando en el baño!!! ( desues de escuchar un rato el ampli al mango y ver que suena siempre bien agarre el aiwa a transistores que tengo a patadas...) bueno la valvula suena mejor y si alguno quiere probar subo el diagrama, que lo tengo por ahi en una hoja es un diseño mio pero clasico, nada nuevo bajo el sol desde ya hace 50 años... ( todo esto siempre y cuando haya aprendido a postear fotos...)
por ahi el que se inicia con las valvulas le conviene un ampli de estos para ir familiarizándose con voltajes medio elevaditos, o acostumbrarse a los chispazos...


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 24, 2010)

Me quede con los deseos de ver las fotos, pero de verdad quiero aprender de los que conocen... bueno, ya conseguí un transformador de 750 + 750 voltios a 1 amperio, es algo grande y creo que me podría servir para iniciar construyendo la fuente, ademas mande a traer una válvula 3CX1500A7, es algo "cariñosa" (es decir cara), pero creo que vale la pena ponerse unos 1000 "vatiecitos" en antena, que opinas estebanratto?,


----------



## Dano (Jun 26, 2010)

En Broadcast 24Hs, las valvulas comienzan a servir (económicamente) por encima de los 4-5KW.

Para potencias menores el estado sólido te soluciona la vida...


No tengo ganas de bajarme el datasheet pero creo que la tensión de la 1500 debe ser alrededor de 4kV.

Ya pensaste en el filtrado de la tensión del plato? ese es el mayor problema.... Conseguir se consigue pero 10uF a 4kV es mucha guita....

Tiago: Me llama la atención esa válvula, parece que el plato es de metal común pero sopota 700W O_O , las valvulas que conozco o usan plato de grafito en esa misma configuración, o el plato tiene contacto con el exterior (que sería otro diseño). Muy interesante..


----------



## estebanratto (Jun 26, 2010)

el problema de la 3cx es que es un tiodo, o sea que la unica forma de que ande sin renegar es grilla a maza
por que existe el problema de que la capacidad entre grilla y placa es grande y regenera, mejor la 4cx1500 que es un tetrodo ( tiene grilla aceleradora) y si como decian mas arriba la placa de la valvula ceramica esta afuera, tiene unas aletitas por donde pasa aire para enfriar igual la 4cx 1500 necesita un poco de neutralsacion... arranca con algo mas chico pa probar...
pero si queres que sea el chispazo enorme dale nomas
el trafo sirve y por los condensadores no te hagas drama, van en serie de esos de la tv, por 400 volt con una r de 500k en paralelo pa ecualizar y los diodos en serie de esos 1n4007 hay que armarlos en una plaquetita larga pa que quede separada la maza de la alta
bueno vi el data, y eimac dice que anda grilla a maza, o sea que va a tener que andar asi... con la potencia es 1500w de disipacion de placa, que en clase c rabiosa tiene que tirar cerca de los 3500watt sin problemas (con 50% de rendimiento que es poco, lo normal es 60%)
en clase b eimac dice que tira 2600watt con 78 de entrada en catodo linda bestia.... 
traela con zocalo original eimac antes que nada
y bueno, 
por ahi como dicen mas arriba los fet te solucionan la vida, pero hasta por ahi nomas, cualquier cosita detonan como una bomba nuclear, que si subio la tension que si la antena tiene roe que tienen una capacidad enorme de drenaje que la compuerta es muy delicada en realidad es cuestion de gustos... yo no los puedo ni ver, los uso pa fuente conmutada, para eso andan bien, bah mas o menos una vez vi un lineal motorola de 1kw a fet que la mayor parte de el gabinete estaba llena de conbinadores pa enfazar todos esos lineales en paralelo, ah si queres cambiar la frecuencia agarrate...


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jun 26, 2010)

La verdad, es que alguna vez me tome el trabajo de dibujar en detalle la construcción de un amplificador con 3CX800A7, componentes, medidas de las partes mecánicas, los trimmer de ajuste de carga y sintonia etc, ademas me "levante" el manual de servicio de dicho amplificador, por eso es que ya tengo como una base para iniciar, pues no he construido nada a valvulas, ahora lo de los MOSFET, evidentemente son delicados, aunque no tanto, o mejor dicho, la delicadeza crece proporcionalmente a la potencia de salida, es mas fácil destruir por un descuido un MRF151G (300 vatios de salida) que un MRF173 (80 vatios de salida) Ahora quiero compartir con ustedes el manual de servicio mencionado.


----------



## estebanratto (Jun 26, 2010)

bueno como siempre todo tiene solución, eimac tiene a la venta unas cavidades que viene todo el ampli de rf en una hermosa cajita, y en un costado tenes que meter las tensiones de funcionamiento, la entrada y andan a la primera, recuerdo un amigo que instalo una con una cx5000 y el dueño de la radio no queria tanta power pero se tubo que aguantar por que no queria andar con menos de 5kw de salida....pero eso no tiene gracia... no? mañana subo las fotos a un ftp


----------



## estebanratto (Jun 27, 2010)

http://www.vec.com.ar/novedades/1-elenoscorto.html vean esto, con transmisores valvulares , asi se terminan de convencer que los fet sirven pa fuente de estereos jajajajjaja


----------



## tiago (Jun 27, 2010)

estebanratto dijo:


> http://www.vec.com.ar/novedades/1-elenoscorto.html vean esto, con transmisores valvulares , asi se terminan de convencer que los fet sirven pa fuente de estereos jajajajjaja




Que bestias...!, puenteando la salida de 3500Watios con un destornillador y quitando el cable de antena a mano desnuda, lo mismo ni llevaba zapatos el operario 

Agarrate, que tambien puentea 30.000 watios con un destornillador que le ha puesto algo de cinta aislante en el mango y un cable a masa.
Alucinante, pero eso, si lleva una protección adecuada, es lo que tiene que ocurrir. En cuanto a los FET, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices, pero el material es mas fácil de conseguir,y si llevan una buena protección de ROE y termica, le puedes hacer lo mismo que a ese del video, el mio es de 300W y te aseguro que aguanta eso que hemos visto,no te quepa la mas mínima duda.Pero si que es cierto que a veces se van al carajo por tonterias o descuidos que una valvula soportaria sin pegas. A mi me ha pasado con dos BLF 278  no es agradable y es caro. Cuando dejo un amplificador funcionando con éstos FET, no puedo evitar el pensar que cuanto durarán, puede que unas horas, unos dias o unos meses .... mucho dolor de cabeza, a veces perecen y no logras averiguar que les ha pasado.
Lo malo de las valvulas son los valores de voltaje y la robustez de los componentes para esas potencias y esos voltajes, creo que cada tecnologia tiene su rango de aplicación.Desde luego, para un pequeño transmisor en un domicilio o piso, es mejor el FET, los valvulares hay que alojarlos lejos del alcance de las personas, tambien el calor que desprenden,si no hay salida de ventilación al exterior, es un problema añadido.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jun 27, 2010)

Lo malo de la válvulas es simple: Alto consumo, mucha energía desperdiciada
Vida muy limitada, hay que estar cambiando periódicamente.

Ya con esas razones son mas que suficientes para que un cliente venga y te diga que el producto no le sirve.

Obviamente hay un punto en donde el fet no llega en potencia y no queda mas remédio que la válvula.

Y un FET usado en un lineal bien diseñado no se rompe, cualquiera de esas pruebas las soporta.


----------



## estebanratto (Jun 30, 2010)

bueno dejando de ser fanaticos, aca en argentina una valvula para 500watt vale 650 uss, con esa plata compro un monton de fet y me como un asado con el vuelto, es verdad... pero la potencia que disipan es la misma que un fet salvo por el consumo de filamento que es un poco mas, que en potencias de mas de 500w se puede despreciar con respecto a la robustes al tubo ceramico no hay con que darle, si le sacas la antena empieza a los chispasos en el condensador de placa y nada mas, si le mandas un corto se la banca un tiempo sin proteccion alguna sin drama, aca acostumbramos a hacer herejias con valvulas con fet es todo mas facil es cierto, y tambien es cierto que mas de 300 watt en fm es medio al p****o, conosco un caso que una radio subio la potencia de 100 a 5000watt y no obtubo mas alcance, a esi si dentro del radio de vision de las antenas la escuchabas con el receptor en un zotano enterrado igual entraba fuertisimo y la mejor experiencia y creo yo la mas inteligente otro amigo instalo un lineal de 100w en la antena, subio el exitador con rg58, dos cables de alimentacion de 2.5 mm hasta la punta de la torre y otro finito que tomaba la referencia te tension en el lineal y bajaba hasta el regulador de la fuente si medias la tension en la fuente eran como 30 volt para 13.8 en la punta de la antena donde estaba el lineal eso si que andaba bien de verdad!!! y rendia como un equipo de 300!! alguna vez calcularon la perdida del cable?

che que hicieron con esa 3cx1500? esta en carrera?


> *2.1*  Los usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica*  no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos,  servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que  haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados  directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario,  comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios  y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.
> 
> Y encima está protegido por contraseña el acceso...


 a ver si andan las fotos ahora...


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jul 1, 2010)

La perdida en el cable... claro que eso se tiene muy en cuenta, ahora lo de subir un lineal a la antena es una buena idea, pero habria que proyectar un equipo que funcione a interperie, es decir, una caja hermetica para que la humedad no nos arruine el engendro, hay gente que cuando compra un equipo de sonido, lo pone en el mejor lugar de su casa, pero un transmisor que puede costar varias veces lo de un equipo de sonido lo mandan al lugar mas hostil y pauperrimo, como lo es un mastil de antena... hay que evaluar muy bien los pro y los contra... creo yo...


----------



## Dano (Jul 1, 2010)

Un cable mas o menos de calidad un LRM400 está por aquí a 10 dólares el metro, y a potencias mayores a 300-500W ya se empieza a poner tibio...
Es una buena idea subir el equipo a la torre, supongo que se debebería diseñar una plataforma  que rodee la torre, y distribuya el peso del lineal y sus ayegados de forma pareja en la misma, no me gustaría ver como se balancean 20kg a una altura de 30 metros.. 

Saludos

PD: No es normal olvidarse de conectar la antena (o carga fantasma) ..., esa es una señal para darle una palmada en el hombro al que le pasó y decirle: "A-N-I-M-A-L"


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jul 1, 2010)

jajaja!!! creo que es lo primero que se advierte a quien empieza en esto de los transmisores, por lo general, si no conectas una antena o carga fantasma, no solo se va a arruinar el transistor, válvula o MOSFET, sino que también te va a arruinar el bolsillo... es cosa que se aprende bien rapidito jajaja.


----------



## galgo933 (Ago 27, 2010)

si es mas facil con un mosfet y lo excitas con poco, pero la ventaja con estos transistores es que te permiten un poco mas algunas imprudencias,  conectarlo sin antena , roe alta, o algun cortocircuito entre colector y masa,  pero no es para bromear mucho,   muy bueno el ampli del amigo,  el unico detalle que veo es el puente de roe  esta antes del filtro pasabajos, me parece que la roe se mide siempre a la salida,  entre la antena o a la etapa que se quiera excitar,    salu2  cristian de uruguay


----------



## tiago (Ago 27, 2010)

Hola a todos.

Segun el autor del amplificador, el pasa bajos lo pone despues para que elimine los armonicos 
producidos por los diodos del puente medidor.  

Saludos.


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 27, 2010)

Los diodos del acoplador no producen armónicos... por otro lado creo que es mejor ubicar este acoplador direccional (vatimetro) antes del filtro de salida por una razón practica: si falla algún condensador del filtro de salida, se generaran ondas estacionarias que serán detectadas por el acoplador y podrán activar el circuito de protección y "salvar" al transistor de salida.


----------



## galgo933 (Ago 27, 2010)

ok! los diodos son para rectificar los sensado por las barras, no inciden en la señal de salida, ahi te tiraste bruta fruta jejejjj,, con respecto al posicionamiento, la primera ves que veo que va antes del filtro pasabajos, seratel eleno m31 lo llevan luego, pero cada uno en su casa y mientras no moleste a los vecinos... salu2


----------



## tiago (Ago 28, 2010)

En cuanto al tema de los armonicos de los diodos, simplemente os repito el razonamiento que el autor expone en la pagina donde desarrolla el montaje.
Desconozco si los diodos pueden influir de esa forma en la salida de RF, creo que no, pero tratandose de alguien con tal experiencia (El autor)  me cabe una duda al respecto.  


Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ago 28, 2010)

En realidad el medidor si genera una capacitancia, en cuanto afecta no se, pero afectar afecta.

Si se quisiera ser especial y "friki" se debería hacer como es presentado aca, primero el medidor y despues el filtro
Existe un mínima ventaja práctica (a potencias mayores) de poner el medidor al final y es que el amplificador con el filtro se hacen en la mísma PCB, luego con una cinta de cobre se une con el conector de salida, sobre o por debajo de la misma se coloca la pcb de medición.

Saludos


----------



## estebanratto (Ago 29, 2010)

el tema para mi, de medir la potencia antes del filtro y despues es asi
si medimos antes del filtro medimos todo, o sea la salida completa con todos sus armonicos y nos da un valor
si lo ponemos a la salida medimos la potencia en la frec, que nos interesa y seguro la lectura es menos pero es lo que se debe transmitir y no lo que le interfiere la tele al vecino
y si esta bien echo el circuito debe presentar 50o ohm de impedancia o sea que seria como un cacho de coaxil mas... no?


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 6, 2010)

Ummmm. el acoplador direccional de todo vatimetro introduce alguna perdida, por otro lado hay dos cosas que se deben tener en cuenta: la primera es que las redes de adaptación de impedancia asociadas a los transistores de RF, al ser sintonizadas (por mas que se diga que son de banda ancha) rechazaran una parte de los armonicos, la segunda es que por el motivo antes expuesto, no deberia ser mucha la diferencia entre la potencia que entra al filtro y la que sale de el, como dije anteriormente, la colocación antes del filtro, puede ser por razones de seguridad frente a problemas en los condensadores del mismo...


----------



## homebrew (Feb 25, 2011)

El acoplador direccional es el encargado de detectar la potencia directa y la potencia reflejada, siempre va conectado depues del filtro justo antes del conector de antena, ya que si tratamos de medir la potencia antes del filtro de salida podriamos estar midiendo la potencia real + armonicos y alguna otra cosita mas, con lo que tendriamos una indicacion de potencia no real.
 Recuerden que estos acopladores de rf no pueden diferenciar que nivel de potencia tiene una señal segun su frecuencia, para eso esta el analizador de espectro , con los acopladores direccionales ellos solo daran una indicacion de las señales de rf que capten sus "diodos".
Y la funcion de los diodos es solamente la de rectificar las señales de rf que circulan en un sentido o en otro sentido ( Directa / Reflejada ) 
Para la proteccion " por si falla algun condensador en el filtro" que es valida bien se puede usar un acoplador tal como mencionan, pero solo usando la seccion detectora de potencia reflejada.
Hay muchos transmisores que lo usan entre el IPA y el PA .


----------



## munenito (Ago 4, 2011)

hay tien un circuito el 2sc2782 no funciona  hay hay que ponerle otro y me llega hasta 60 watt   le puse  uno trnsistor vastante bueno yq queda limpio como un equipo profecional


----------



## diego_z (Ago 5, 2011)

modesto , menos mal que llegaste !!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 7, 2011)

munenito dijo:


> hay tien un circuito el 2sc2782 no funciona  hay hay que ponerle otro y me llega hasta 60 watt   le puse  uno trnsistor vastante bueno yq queda limpio como un equipo profecional



Olá Munenito realmente muy hermoso e interesante el amp que usteds armo !. Tengo aca los transistores e my  watimetro es lo mesmo que aparece en las fotos por tu posteadas portanto : ? poderia usteds disponibilizar el esquematico + el diseño del pcb ( en dimensioes reales ) para que yo possa tanbien armalo?
Saludos ! 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## munenito (Ago 7, 2011)

es  circuito del 2sc2782 pero yo lo remplase  por el 2sc2630  y atras le mando el 10 watt y lo exitas con 1/2 watt  y quedo listoo como ves en las foto yo tambien le puse el el 2sc2782 y no tirava nada es muy malo ese transistor. y el c2630 esmuy bueno  y siempleee  saludosss


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 8, 2011)

munenito dijo:


> es  circuito del 2sc2782 pero yo lo remplase  por el 2sc2630  y atras le mando el 10 watt y lo exitas con 1/2 watt  y quedo listoo como ves en las foto yo tambien le puse el el 2sc2782 y no tirava nada es muy malo ese transistor. y el c2630 esmuy bueno  y siempleee  saludosss



OK ! conpreendo pero yo continuo cercando el diagrama esquematico e principalmiente el diseño del PCB en tamaño real para que los inductores inpressos sejam mas correctos possible asi el segredo del correcto funcionamento.
?Otra duda este circuito es algo banda ancha ? (88 hasta 108 Mhz )
Saludos amigo !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## munenito (Ago 9, 2011)

mira ese circuitoo  lo recorri 87.5 90.5 99.1 105.3   107.9 y  me dio solo deves retocarlos trimmer no mas y da toda la banda te bota 50watt anda fenomenal    pero el circuito esta en internet  de aka lo saque  saludoss


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 10, 2011)

OK ! , muchas gracias por tu atencion !
Daniel lopes


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 11, 2011)

ok... está en internet... alguna ayudita para encontrarlo?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2011)

Hola DJ_Glenn saludos amigo !
 My problema es lo seguinte : conseguir las dimensiones correctas del PCB donde existe inductores del las redes de casamento de inpedancia en la forma inpressa , con uno diseño equivocado tenermos un malo rendimento del amplificador armado !  
Muchas gracias por tu atencion !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Ago 11, 2011)

Daniel Lopes

Las medidas del realizado por Tiago *estan en la página indicada en el Post #3*, si bien no son tan buenas las fotos que subio _Munenito_ supongo que es el mismo circuito que realizo Tiago.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 11, 2011)

OK ! J2C,  muchas gracias por la atencion voy verificar  melhor .


----------



## munenito (Ago 14, 2011)

haka les dejo una foto de un equipo que arme  para que las vean como quedoo
y el circuito que  circula de este equipo es mismo que  circula por internet   amigoo

Hola DJ_Glenn saludos amigo !
My problema es lo seguinte : conseguir las dimensiones correctas del PCB donde existe inductores del las redes de casamento de inpedancia en la forma inpressa , con uno diseño equivocado tenermos un malo rendimento del amplificador armado ! 
Muchas gracias por tu atencion !
Daniel Lopes.

 mira  las dimenciones  no importa  amigo solo deves calcular que entre bien el transistor biennn de  la demencion  2sc2630 y el de atras  nada mas lo demas   va partir solito lo otro  (no deven ponerle 2sc2782 )  porque no funciona  en esta tarjeta solo  estos transistores e probado  c2630 y el c2540  con eso me an  andado  perfectas las tarjetas    aka  y lo e medido con un analizador y andan limpiesito

hay esta ese mismo ise     y  tiee que ponerle a salida 470 pf  por 500 volts  y  ponerle una fuente de 10 ampere qpara que no se chupe  la fuente saludoss


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola a todos ! saludos amigos deste foro ! Caro Munenito una duda yo creo que  usteds deve tener muchos wattimetros Bird en su tienda porque mirando bien la primera foto que postaste tenemos un Bird tipo 4304A con una pastilha 4304A-1 mostrando una potencia de 47 Watts haora mirando otra foto mas recente tenemos un Bird 43 con una pastilha del conconrrente Bird denominado Coaxial Dinamics mostrando 250 Watts ,? qual foto es la correcta ? (je je je je je je je ).
Uno fuerte abraços !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fafa83 (Ago 27, 2011)

estebanratto dijo:


> a ver si sale, ahi van varias fotos, una es de el 2n3553 tirando 4 watt, cosa que hasta que no la vi no lo crei... la otra es del emisor de fm ( la placa mas grande, esa sale con 1w) tiene un 2n4427 final clase c y otros dos antes en clase a,  el cuadrado de chapa con el tester es el circuito de grilla de una 4cx250b, con el zocalo eimac,(ojo otro no anda!!!) y lo que marca el tester es la tension sobre las 4 r en paralelo como carga de grilla, que es de 29 volt y algo, mas que suficiente como pa sacarle 200 watt a la valvula esa con 1000v en placa en clase b y las otras valvulitas prendidas son de un amplificador de audio de 250watt rms( de verdad) son 2 6dq6b en push pull con 650 volt en placa que suena como sinatra cantando en el baño!!! ( desues de escuchar un rato el ampli al mango y ver que suena siempre bien agarre el aiwa a transistores que tengo a patadas...) bueno la valvula suena mejor y si alguno quiere probar subo el diagrama, que lo tengo por ahi en una hoja es un diseño mio pero clasico, nada nuevo bajo el sol desde ya hace 50 años... ( todo esto siempre y cuando haya aprendido a postear fotos...)
> por ahi el que se inicia con las valvulas le conviene un ampli de estos para ir familiarizándose con voltajes medio elevaditos, o acostumbrarse a los chispazos...



hola estebanratto hace tiempo he estado penzado en acoplar transmisor de aprox. 4 o 5 watts a un linial a valvula seria un pento de potencia, empezaria con un oscilador en base a un 2n2218 y  una etapa amplificadora con 2n3553 no se si tenes el esquema del circuito de acoplamiento (transistor valvula) por que busque algo en internet pero nada


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 30, 2011)

! Holá fafa83 saludos amigo ! yo sinceramente aconselho a usteds orbidar las valvulas termoionicas una vez que con uno transistor  MOS-FET tipo :BLF177 o MRF151 se sacan 150W reales con una excitaciõn de 4 o 5W .Con el BLF278 o MRF151G se sacan 300 Wattios.
Con valvulas para se obter el mismo resultado usteds tiene que  utilizar una 4CX250B pero hay que tener unos 2500 Voltios en la placa mas unos 300 Voltios en grilha screen mas una tensiõn negativa en la grilha de control mas 6,3 Voltios para el filamento e con el transistor solo 48 o 50 Voltios para el dreno es lo suficiente, e no tenemos alta tensioñes periculosas a manejar .
! Buena suerte !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## munenito (Sep 1, 2011)

este esta igual  el viejo socrates sanhueza pintor  de temuco con los equipos tubo y todabia hace las tarjeta con pentel M10  que arcaico y dise ser el mejor del sur de chile itrachi  jajajajaajaj
 BLF177  150 watt  4 watt de exitacion 
 BLF278  300 watt    4 watt de exitacion 
 BLF574  600 watt    2 watt de exitacion 
 BLF578  800 watt    2.8 watt de exitacion 


a ver si sale, ahi van varias fotos, una es de el 2n3553 tirando 4 watt, cosa que hasta que no la vi no lo crei... la otra es del emisor de fm ( la placa mas grande, esa sale con 1w) tiene un 2n4427 final clase c y otros dos antes en clase a, el cuadrado de chapa con el tester es el circuito de grilla de una 4cx250b, con el zocalo eimac,(ojo otro no anda!!!) y lo que marca el tester es la tension sobre las 4 r en paralelo como carga de grilla, que es de 29 volt y algo, mas que suficiente como pa sacarle 200 watt a la valvula esa con 1000v en placa en clase b y las otras valvulitas prendidas son de un amplificador de audio de 250watt rms( de verdad) son 2 6dq6b en push pull con 650 volt en placa que suena como sinatra cantando en el baño!!! ( desues de escuchar un rato el ampli al mango y ver que suena siempre bien agarre el aiwa a transistores que tengo a patadas...) bueno la valvula suena mejor y si alguno quiere probar subo el diagrama, que lo tengo por ahi en una hoja es un diseño mio pero clasico, nada nuevo bajo el sol desde ya hace 50 años... ( todo esto siempre y cuando haya aprendido a postear fotos...)
por ahi el que se inicia con las valvulas le conviene un ampli de estos para ir familiarizándose con voltajes medio elevaditos, o acostumbrarse a los chispazos...
hola estebanratto hace tiempo he estado penzado en acoplar transmisor de aprox. 4 o 5 watts a un linial a valvula seria un pento de potencia, empezaria con un oscilador en base a un 2n2218 y una etapa amplificadora con 2n3553 no se si tenes el esquema del circuito de acoplamiento (transistor valvula) por que busque algo en internet pero nada


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 1, 2011)

munenito dijo:


> este esta igual  el viejo socrates sanhueza pintor  de temuco con los equipos tubo y todabia hace las tarjeta con pentel M10  que arcaico y dise ser el mejor del sur de chile itrachi  jajajajaajaj
> BLF177  150 watt  4 watt de exitacion
> BLF278  300 watt    4 watt de exitacion
> BLF574  600 watt    2 watt de exitacion
> ...



?Holá munenito yo sinceramente no conpreendo que usteds escreves, seria una broma ?
!Saludos! 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## fafa83 (Sep 1, 2011)

daniel lopes dijo:


> ?Holá munenito yo sinceramente no conpreendo que usteds escreves, seria una broma ?
> !Saludos!
> Daniel Lopes.



yo hablo español y tampoco lo entiendo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 2, 2011)

!Holá fafa83 yo me referia a munenito pero como usteds contestou creo entonses que estamos enpatados 0x0 !
!saludos e buena suerte !
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TECNICELL (Nov 10, 2011)

hola tiago y demas usuarios , me llamo sergio y trabajo en un taller de reparacion electronica, y siempre me ha gustado la Radiofrecuencia tanto 27mhz 3mtrs 2mtrs y HF, hace ya muchos años tengo montada una emisora de 50w fm y actualmente funcionando, y hoy navegando buscando mejorar un poco la etapa final del equipo ya ke tengo la salida final con el mencionado 2sc2782 y navegando encontre este foro interesante al respecto en fm.
ahora al tema en cuestion es ke yo tambien tengo la fuente de alimentacion con atx de pc y tengo el dichosito ruido piiii de fondo que sale por debajo de la musica, vi ke comentaste algo de poner en la salida de 12v de la fuente de alimentacion un filtro en Pi para evitar los 300hz, comentame si realizaste tal filtro ya ke yo intente eliminar el rizado y no hay manera. 

y sobre los condensadores trimer de salida de la etapa de potencia , que se calientan bastante hasta llegar a provocar cortos , tengo el mismo caso , lo ke pasa ke yo tengo la etapa a 45w y los trimmer me aguantan meses , pero al final siempre hay ke sustituirlos, que solucion tomaste al respecto. 

ya  me comentaras algo, estamos en contacto 

73 51 un cordial saludo  desde el norte 
Sergio.


----------



## tiago (Nov 11, 2011)

Hola, yo he montado varios basados en éste transistor. Se le pueden  llegar a sacar hasta 100 W con el ajuste adecuado. El trimmer de salida  que está entre la masa y el colector, se va a calentar de todos modos, y  bastante. Yo uso trucos para que no se calienten tanto.
 Deben ser del tipo Arco, y del voltaje adecuado. Postea el esquema y  alguna foto de tu aparato y haremos algo para que tu problema  desaparezca o por lo menos, lo reduciremos al máximo.


----------



## TECNICELL (Nov 11, 2011)

pues el montaje de la etapa final es una adaptacion de un amplificador de 144mhz cullo corazon es el susodicho transistor el cual se adapto eliminando todos los condensadores y bobinas para ajustarlo a la frecuencia de 100.0mhz lo maximo que consegui sacarle de potencia fueron 50w aprox desde una entrada de 15w. pondre unas fotos .


----------



## tiago (Nov 11, 2011)

TECNICELL dijo:


> pues el montaje de la etapa final es una adaptacion de un amplificador de 144mhz cullo corazon es el susodicho transistor el cual se adapto eliminando todos los condensadores y bobinas para ajustarlo a la frecuencia de 100.0mhz lo maximo que consegui sacarle de potencia fueron 50w aprox desde una entrada de 15w. pondre unas fotos .



Ten en cuenta que si los condensadores de salida están desadaptados, se te van a poner como estufas, a mí se me llegó a desoldar la bobina de salida varias veces por una desdaptación, si ponia la placa del revés se caia la bobina . En cuanto di con el ajuste optimo, las temperaturas eran intensas pero no como antes.

Saludos.


----------



## TECNICELL (Nov 11, 2011)

hola de nuevo aqui coloco unas imagenes de la etapa final, adaptada de un amplificador de 144mhz a 88 a 108mhz lleva ya tiempo funcionando pero no consigo sacarle mas de 40 50w al mismo con una entrada de 15w los trimer ke se calientan bastante son donde estan los 3 jutos el primero los otro estan de compensacion en si funcionando esta meses pero al final siempre tarde o temprano ese trimmer sufre y hay ke sustituirlo coloco 3 imagenes la primera es de la placa completa , la segunda la entrada , y la tercera salida. 

saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 11, 2011)

Bueno, yo la excitación que le aplico al 2782, es de unos 20 W, asegurate que está recibiendo una excitación adecuada.Por otra parte, es un diseño micro-strip, o sea de bobinas impresas en placa. Con unas caracteristicas que no puedes variar y que se proyectaron para la banda de 144 Mhz, lo cual no te beneficia en la modificación para la frecuencia de 88-108. Te aconsejo que montes un amplificador nuevo dedicado a la frecuencia que deseas, con el material de que dispones.
De todos modos es un simple consejo. Pero ten en cuenta que hay cosas que no has podido variar en esa placa y probablemente te están limitando la eficacia de funcionamiento.

En todo caso, ponle condensadores de porcelana tipo "arco" y olvidate de sustituir esos trimmers. Eso solucionará el problema que te preocupa; aquí tienes una foto de un trimmer de los que te hablo.

Saludos.


----------



## TECNICELL (Nov 14, 2011)

buenos dias , si con ese problema ya contaba ke reaprovechar el C.i del amplificador de 144mhz , el ajuste no seria optimo , pero asi consegui resultados no muy buenos pero ya te digo ke lleva funcionando a una potencia de 45w mas de 3 años , eso si con el mantenimiento de cambiar los trimmers cada 4 5 meses por lo demas bien;
voy a ponerme a construir el amplificador de 0 , pero veo en el post que al final montaste varios amplificadores por que con alguno no obtuviste buenos resultados , y claro segun veo fechas ya pasaron bastantes meses , al final  por que proyecto deduciste que funcionaba bien, sobre los trimmer aqui en mi zona en las tiendas de electronica tengo bastante dificultad en conseguir los trimmer ya ke solo puedo conseguir eso o de menos capazidad , los que comentas nunca pude conseguirlos en mi zona son dificil de conseguir. 

sobre lo de la interferencia provocada por la fuente atx ya me revise la seccion en el foro de F.A. y encontre algunos manuales de construccion de filtros muy interesantes ke tengo anotado, la cuestion es cual seria la frecuencia que filtra la fuente al emisor para ke genere ses silvido ke llevo con el desde que me inicie con las fuentes atx. 

saludos y gracias por seguir este post.


----------



## tiago (Nov 14, 2011)

Al final si que he montado algunos que funcionan muy bien, entregando 100W sin problemas.

Mira este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisor-80w-alta-calidad-banda-comercial-38794/

Aqui sale el montaje de un equipo completo de 80 - 100 W  que monté. El amplificador, que es el que está al final, es el que te aconsejo, ese si que va fino, ya he montado varios iguales.

Saludos.


----------



## TECNICELL (Nov 14, 2011)

Muchas gracias por la info tiago un post muy bueno , ese circuito ya le tenia echado el ojo por que tiene muy buen acabado contando ke ya cuento con el oscilador y etapa de 15w pues ire directamente al montaje de la etapa final de 80w , te ire informando de resultados de la misma.

otro tema que quiero erradicar por completo es el silvido de la interferencia de la fuente atx , en este caso es una fuente atx modificando el circuito de control y estabilizada a 15v mirando info al respecto parece ser que la frecuencia a filtrar seria de 350hz aproximadamente , pero mi duda es si se filtra en el primario de 220vac o en el secundario 15v. 

saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 14, 2011)

Se filtra a la salida. Mide la frecuencia del pitido y aplícale el filtro adecuado.

El amplificador te va a consumir unos 10 Ampers. ten en cuenta que al modificar las fuentes de ordenador, los circuitos de límite de ventana se disparan en seguida y a lo mejor no no te dá apenas potencia. Se te apagará sola. Haz una prueba, coge dos bombillas halógenas, de las que van a 12 Volt, en los chinos las tienes muy baratas, conectalas en paralelo y con la fuente encendida, aplícalas a la salida, ponlas de 50W cada una, de esa forma le estarás exigiendo una entrega de corriente de mas o menos 8 Amperes, si las enciende sin problemas, podrá con el amplificador, si se desconecta, es que los limitadores la estan protegiendo porque se dan cuenta de la modificación que le has perpetrado. 

Saludos.


----------



## TECNICELL (Nov 15, 2011)

si correcto tiago esa prueba ya la tengo superada hace tiempo con buenos resultados, consiguiendo en la fuente 7a con 2 alogenas de foco de coche que tengo para estas pruebas, es lo primero que comprobe al iniciarme en fuentes de ordenador la estabilidad de la misma, 

sobre la interferencia que produce la fuente para medir la frequencia , cuento con osciloscopio, pero mi duda es medir la salida de 15v en carga o en vacio , ya me contaras como puedo obtener la frecuencia que filtra la fuente .

saludos. y gracias por toda la info .


----------



## tiago (Nov 15, 2011)

TECNICELL dijo:


> si correcto tiago esa prueba ya la tengo superada hace tiempo con buenos resultados, consiguiendo en la fuente 7a con 2 alogenas de foco de coche que tengo para estas pruebas, es lo primero que comprobe al iniciarme en fuentes de ordenador la estabilidad de la misma,
> 
> sobre la interferencia que produce la fuente para medir la frequencia , cuento con osciloscopio, pero mi duda es medir la salida de 15v en carga o en vacio , ya me contaras como puedo obtener la frecuencia que filtra la fuente .
> 
> saludos. y gracias por toda la info .



Si tu osciloscopio mide frecuencias es tan sencillo como conectarle la fuente y medir, si no, tendras que obtener un frecuencimetro.

Saludos.


----------



## TECNICELL (Nov 16, 2011)

bueno seguimos con el experimento , no pude medir la frecuecia de la salida de la funte con el osciloscopio pero tengo frecuencimetro y con la sonda del osciloscopio conectadolo a la salida de la fuente de alimentacion no me marca ninguna frecuencia de salida , dame alguna pista para poder medir esa frecuencia en la fuente, seguire realizando pruebas . 

saludos.

el problema que tengo fijandome en el frecuencimetro es para escalas de 10mhz a 3ghz y claro el filtrado de la fuente tiene ke ser menor por eso no marca nada , ya estoy ya perdido de como poder medir la frecuencia de salida en la fuente.


----------



## tiago (Nov 16, 2011)

Haz una cosa, coge un condensador de 1µF y al menos 25 Voltios. Conecta el positivo de éste al positivo de la fuente,despues utiliza una sonda *sin atenuacion* para conectar el frecuencimetro, si no tienes, conecta un cablecito del negativo del condensador a la entrada central del conector BNC del frecuencimetro. Y otro que vaya del negativo de la fuente a la parte metálica externa del mismo conector, como no es RF, no habrá perdidas excesivas. Los cables que sean lo mas cortos posibles.

Pon el frecuencimetro en la escala mas baja y mira a ver que te marca.

No te vengas abajo, que a mi me cuesta a veces semanas, poner en marcha algún artilugio que se niega a funcionar bien. Esto es así.

PD: El frecuencimetro a maxima sensibilidad

Saludos.


----------



## retrofit (Nov 16, 2011)

tiago dijo:


> Si tu osciloscopio mide frecuencias es tan sencillo como conectarle la fuente y medir, si no, tendras que obtener un frecuencimetro.
> 
> Saludos.



 Con cualquier osciloscopio se puede medir frecuencia y si esa frecuencia es de audio más facil todavía   F=1/T.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 16, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> Con cualquier osciloscopio se puede medir frecuencia y si esa frecuencia es de audio más facil todavía   F=1/T.
> 
> Saludos.




Totalmente cierto.

Tecnicell, que ves en la pantalla del osciloscopio cuando le conectas la fuente?


----------



## J2C (Nov 16, 2011)

El osciloscopio debera acoplarlo en Corriente Alterna y con la punta en 1 a 1.

Deberia ver los ruidos de la fuente de conmutación de esta manera y si es repetitivo (deberia serlo) obtendra la frecuencia de dicho ruido sobre la linea de alimentación.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## TECNICELL (Nov 17, 2011)

bien gracias por el apoyo , bueno tiago probe lo del condensador en serie de 1mf/25v en el frecuencimetro tanto con sonda y sin ella y nada de nada no marca nada , 000000 , y pienso ke es por que tal como comente los rangos del frecuencimetro son de 10mhz a 3ghz , si el rizado interferencia de la fuente es menor de 10mhz esta no la marcaria en el frecuencimetro, con el osciloscopio en Ac veo la onda rizado que da la fuente de alimentacion pero no puedo deducir que frecuencia es, ya que el osciloscopio del que dispongo es uno digital velleman HPS 5; Probe con una fuente lineal de 13.8v y en esta efectivamente no tenia nada de rizado en AC con el osciloscopio, ya que tengo el rizado en el osciloscopio me lance a probar con algun filtro provisional con bobina con ferrita y algun condensador ceramico en paralelo y no hay forma de reducir ese rizado de la fuemte. 

gracias por la colaboracion prestada.

saludos.


----------



## retrofit (Nov 17, 2011)

TECNICELL dijo:


> bien gracias por el apoyo , bueno tiago probe lo del condensador en serie de 1mf/25v en el frecuencimetro tanto con sonda y sin ella y nada de nada no marca nada , 000000 , y pienso ke es por que tal como comente los rangos del frecuencimetro son de 10mhz a 3ghz , si el rizado interferencia de la fuente es menor de 10mhz esta no la marcaria en el frecuencimetro, con el osciloscopio en Ac veo la onda rizado que da la fuente de alimentacion pero no puedo deducir que frecuencia es, ya que el osciloscopio del que dispongo es uno digital velleman HPS 5; Probe con una fuente lineal de 13.8v y en esta efectivamente no tenia nada de rizado en AC con el osciloscopio, ya que tengo el rizado en el osciloscopio me lance a probar con algun filtro provisional con bobina con ferrita y algun condensador ceramico en paralelo y no hay forma de reducir ese rizado de la fuemte.
> 
> gracias por la colaboracion prestada.
> 
> saludos.




El Osciloscopio visualiza señales en el Dominio del Tiempo...
Si en el Osciloscopio ves la onda puedes saber su frecuencia, es una de las medidas básicas de los Osciloscopios.
En el eje Horizontal tienes Tiempo.
Mira el control Horizontal, lo tendrás en algún valor de Tiempo/División.
Cuenta las variaciones de señal por división.
La Frecuencia es la inversa del Tiempo.... F = 1/T.
Mas fácil... imposible
Conociendo la frecuencia no es complicado cálcular un filtro para anular esa frecuencia.

Saludos.


----------



## tiago (Nov 18, 2011)

EB4GBF dijo:


> El Osciloscopio visualiza señales en el Dominio del Tiempo...
> Si en el Osciloscopio ves la onda puedes saber su frecuencia, es una de las medidas básicas de los Osciloscopios.
> En el eje Horizontal tienes Tiempo.
> Mira el control Horizontal, lo tendrás en algún valor de Tiempo/División.
> ...



Es la mejor solución.

No habia caido en que el frecu arranca a 10 Mhz.

Saludos.


----------



## TECNICELL (Nov 21, 2011)

bien buenos dias, pues seguimos con el invento , adjunto unas imagenes de la pantalla del osciloscopio digital aver si asi lo podemos ver mas claro la interferencia se ve muy clara, coloco dos imagenes realizadas ahora , saludos.


----------



## J2C (Nov 21, 2011)

Tecnicell

En la segunda foto 2/2 (image_407.jpg) dice tener la escala Horizontal en 10 µs por división y por lo que llego a apreciar cada ciclo tendria unos *16 µs* que usando lo indicado por EB4GBF (yo no tengo DSO, aun me manejo con los viejos osciloscopios) corresponde aproximadamente a una frecuencia de *62.5 KHz*, esta frecuencia esta fuera del rango audible y supongo que es la que corresponde a la conmutación de la fuente.

Por otra parte en la foto 1/2 (image_406.jpg) se ve *10.5 KHz* pero no estoy seguro si esa es la frecuencia de un ciclo de la señal mostrada. Esa si que esta dentro del rango audible.



Saludos, JuanKa.-




P.D.: seria interesante conocer donde has efectuado ambas mediciones.-


----------



## tiago (Nov 21, 2011)

Yo me decanto por la de 10.5Khz,por probar no se pierde nada. La de 60Khz  está en la gama de ultrasonidos.

Saludos.


----------



## TECNICELL (Nov 22, 2011)

bueno gracias por los comentarios , la verdad que no hize caso a las frecuencia de 10.5khz , por ke al kitar la sonda marcaba lo mismo vamos no varia por eso no le di maxima importancia a esa frecuencia pense que la asigna el osciloscopio digital para la medicion , sobre donde tomo la medicion de la misma es en la salidad de la F.a conmutada de 14,9v. en caso de ser esa la frecuencia 10.5khz a filtrar, alguna ayuda en los henrios de la bobina. 

saludos.


----------



## J2C (Nov 22, 2011)

Tecnicell

No dije nada antes, pero coincido con el comentario de Tiago respecto que la de 10.5 KHz sea probablemente la que provoca el silbido que escuchas en tus transmisiones.

Ahora ya conociendo que realizas las mediciones a la salida de la Fuente y volviendo a ver la amplitud sobre las imagenes del Osciloscopio donde pareciera tener solo 5 mV no creo que sea necesario mejorar el filtrado a la salida de la fuente y si hacerlo en la zona de los amplificadores de audio y en la alimentación del VCO, sobre todo en la que va al Varicap.

Espero puedas confirmar la amplitud de dicha señal por que en la foto no la veo muy bien.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

